# Bonfire Night and Guinea Pigs??



## Mags4eva (Jun 27, 2009)

I have got two Guinea Pigs who live outside in the spring/summer/autumn and come inside during the colder months. I have brought them inside for today-monday for the Bonfire Night period. They are in their indoor cage now but the fireworks are still very loud and they have been making very nervous squeaks. I have shoved the radio on but they are still gettin scared when the fireworks start. Anyone have any other idea's to help stopping them getting scared?? xx


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

I know it sounds strange but put the light on they wont see the flashes so much than if they were in the dark. I put a old box so they can get under it for security, I will be keeping mine in now till next april/may time as there getting on a bit.


----------



## Mags4eva (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks for the advice!! Where they are, the curtains are pulled across and will stay like that all night but i will leave the lights on as well just in case!! Thanks!! xx


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

None of mine seem to bother, not even the rabbits. The piggies inside certainly don't anyway. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2009)

Mine lives in the living room, indoor Guinea. 

The fireworks have never bothered him at all, a loud bang went off lastnight whilst he was sprawled out asleep, he lifted his head, and then settled back down lol he seemed more annoyed that it had disturbed his sleep than anything 

He has a towel in his cage, which he sleeps under. He usually hides under that if something scares him.

Hope your Guineas are ok


----------

